# August Water Temps



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey guys, 

This August we're getting low temperatures on Lake Erie, NOAA says the lake is currently 71* with a traditional history of ~77* at this time of year. Would it be possible to snag some staging steel at the mouth of rivers east of Cleveland? I'm looking to troll a little this weekend, and honestly speaking, I'm sick of walleye and perch, so I'd like to get into some chrome. 

How have you all done this time of year with chrome? Any pulled in on the rivers, mouths of rivers, or trolling/drifting on the lake? Curious to hear your thoughts.

--CC


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Thought I saw one jump ar the mouth of the grand yesterday. .


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

only one way to find out....


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I would say go for it if you have low expectations.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm putting 8 hours minimum in on the grand river and harbor next day off this next week.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Looks like mid to high 80s much of this week.


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

I've caught fish this time of the year all the time last year got 13 September 3rd and there should be some by this next week or to for sure you just have to know where to look pm me if you wanna talk


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

September is a great month to steelhead fish but think big since they have been foraging in the big lake all summer. They are full of piss and vinegar this time of year get ready for some swing and misses.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Ttrout said:


> I've caught fish this time of the year all the time last year got 13 September 3rd and there should be some by this next week or to for sure you just have to know where to look pm me if you wanna talk


Thanks for the tips @Ttrout


----------

